# Projekt IT Systemelektroniker



## Ov3rdos3d (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo PCGHler 

wollte mal fragen ob ihr eine Ahnung hättet was ich als Abschlussprojekt für die Ausbildung machen könnte..

Ich arbeite in einem Betrieb der Rechnersysteme (Multimedia,Office,Gaming) nach Kundenwunsch baut.

Vielleicht wisst ihr ja etwas


----------



## zulu1024 (17. Oktober 2010)

Es wäre natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn du ein Projekt durchführst was auch mit deiner täglichen Arbeit zu tun hat. Die meisten Telekommer haben Telefonanlagen eingerichtet oder kleinere Netzwerke. Ich hatte relativ viel mit HTML zu tun, also hab ich eine Hompage für eine Elektronik Firma erstellt. Das PRojekt sollte nicht zu umfangreich aber auch nicht zu klein sein. Eine Berufschullehrerin von uns saß mit im Prüfungsauschuss. Die hat uns Quasi betreut und gesagt was geht und was nicht, ob es zuviel oder zu wenig ist. Obwohl sie auch zur mir meinte "nur HTML reicht nicht". Hab darauf hin noch ein PHP Kontaktformular eingebunden, was für mich damals extrem viel Zeit gekostet hat. Musste dann ein wenig die Zeiten in der Doku "korrigieren". Hab dann im nachhinein erfahren, dass andere auch nur HTML verwendet haben und es auch gereicht hat. Gib dir auf jedenfall Mühe mit der Doku-Mappe! Ich Hab meine auch binden lassen Das kostet zwar ein bissl, aber es macht einen besseren Eindruck als nur ein oller Hefter. Außerdem sollte man sich auch an die Form und Anforderungen an eine Dokumappe halten (was an sich ein 4-6 seitiges skript ist). Am besten auch mal einen Verantwortlichen Lehrer fragen. Ein gute Doku ist schon die halbe Miete.


----------



## Ov3rdos3d (17. Oktober 2010)

ja telefonanlage klingt doch schon mal gut.
installation einer isdn telefonanlage mit einrichtung der anlage oder sowas


----------



## zulu1024 (18. Oktober 2010)

Das dürfte gehen. Ich würde aber wie schon gesagt, fähige Lehrer an der BS fragen. Deinen Antrag können die ebenfalls mal überfliegen. Ist schließlich auch nicht so schön wenn er abgelehnt wird... 

Ich wollte noch klarstellen das die Dokumappe einen Umfang von ca. 50 Seiten haben sollte und die "Anleitung" wie die Dokumappe aussehen soll ca 4-6 seiten lang ist. Nicht das es zu verwechselungen kommt  Mein Stand ist auch schon ein wenig älter. Ich hatte meine Prüfung 2005.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (26. Oktober 2010)

Wtf?! 
Was willst du 50 Seiten über ne HTML Website schreiben??
Jede Zeile einzeln erklärt oder was?


----------



## midnight (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du ein Projekt mit viel Code hast, dazu viele Erläuterungen, warum du etwas genau so realisiert hast - warum nicht?


----------



## bleifuß90 (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du willst kann ich dir zur Dokumentation und zur Projektpräsentation die Bewertungspunkte schicken. Ich steh selber gerade kurz vor der Prüfung zum IT-SE. Kannst dich bei mir melden, wenn Fragen hast per pn oder icq


----------



## Benihipe (3. November 2010)

abschlußprojekt server ?


----------



## bleifuß90 (4. November 2010)

Aufsetzen eines File-Servers plus Ausbau des Netzwerks mache ich.


----------

